# Visiting a Deceased Relitive



## Doug (Apr 9, 2008)

Went to the local cemetary to photograph the resident wildlife, I didn't realize what I shot until I got home.


----------



## The Losing Kind (Apr 9, 2008)

How bizarre! What a cool (and lucky) capture


----------



## Yahoozy (Apr 10, 2008)

hahahahahah
that is freakin sweet dude =D


----------



## doenoe (Apr 10, 2008)

hehe what a coincidence. Pretty cool shot


----------



## PaulBennett (Apr 10, 2008)

Super - composition and image results are superb.  Have that one framed and on your wall !!

Love it.


----------



## BPALMER (Apr 10, 2008)

seeing the title.....i wondered what a deviant you must be posting in just for fun......

            what a great shot,i would have already picked out the frame!


----------



## lockwood81 (Apr 10, 2008)

Saw the peacock and thought you must be in Fl...and sure enough.  Kind of a cool capture.


----------



## Tasmaster (Apr 10, 2008)

It is the universe... trying to tell you something... or pulling a prank!


----------



## Doug (Apr 10, 2008)

There's a funny story that goes with these peacocks. About 20 years ago there was a man that owned a horse boarding business with about 40 acres. When he sold the property he let the peacocks loose, they have been in the area ever since. With all the building that has gone on here this is the last piece of property where they can stay.

My wife and I were out to photograph these birds so that she could draw them. When we got there 4 or 5 males had their tails raised, when you approach them they will either lower them or turn their backs to you. needless to say we didn't get any with raised tails. We will return.

Thanks for all the comments and I just might have to frame this one.

Thought I'd add another "4 peacocks and a gecko".


----------



## Yahoozy (Apr 13, 2008)

is the gecko on the tree?


----------



## kundalini (Apr 13, 2008)

serendipity

great luck on that shot


----------



## ryan7783 (Apr 13, 2008)

now why do you insist on disturbing those poor birds during their time of mourning? 


excellent shot btw!:thumbup:


----------



## Doug (Apr 13, 2008)

Again, thanks for the comments.



> is the gecko on the tree?


Yahoozy, Ya it's the black spot on the tree.



> now why do you insist on disturbing those poor birds during their time of mourning?


Ryan7783, Silently I stalk them waiting in the shadows for the perfect moment, then in the blink of an eye a bearly audible click of the shutter, I turn and make my way out as silently as when I arrived.


----------



## stoic (Apr 30, 2008)

I didn't believe a word of it until I saw the second picture being a cynical Scot living in England.  Then again you could have 'typed' the name in PS but I'll give you the benefit of the doubt, ha ha.

Stoic


----------



## Doug (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks and by the way this is the Dunedin Cemetary in Dunedin Florida Sister city to Stirling, Scotland.  Here are a couple of links to more about the peacocks.  Oh, no photoshop here.

http://video.aol.com/video-detail/peacocks-of-dunedin-cemetary/2070901697


http://www.tampabay.com/news/environment/wildlife/article473720.ece


----------



## EricBrian (Apr 30, 2008)

=8-0

Awesome!


----------



## abraxas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## rubbertree (Apr 30, 2008)

hahaha! I love it! What a great shot!


----------



## Doug (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks Everyone for your comments.


----------



## cagalindo (Jul 16, 2008)

dude i have peacocks where i work
they roam around the place lol
theres like 2-3 of em


----------



## Chiller (Jul 16, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup:​


----------



## Easy_Target (Jul 16, 2008)

I believe this is what they call "coincidence photography."


----------



## Doug (Jul 16, 2008)

Ah,  my old post is ressurected.  There has to be at least 30 th 40 of these peacocks in the cemetery and neighboring subdivisions.

I believe it was purely coincidence.


----------



## icassell (Jul 16, 2008)

Good thing the guy's name wasn't grizzly!


----------



## Doug (Jul 19, 2008)

This is true.


----------

